# First heatwave of 2018



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

So much better than the last 2 years, but the first big heatwave which will probably affect almost all of the peninsula it due to hit
https://elpais.com/elpais/2018/07/30/inenglish/1532942036_505724.html


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

This will be the first real test for the air-con we had put in last September - almost looking forward to it!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Alcalaina said:


> This will be the first real test for the air-con we had put in last September - almost looking forward to it!


This is our first year with air con too - the first time we've really used it, apart from just trying it out briefly, was this last Sunday when it reached 40C here, with the terral hot wind. Only had it set on 29C, though, because anything less feels too cold - the temperature in the room seems to drop a bit lower than the temp the air con is set on, was around 27C.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Being in mountains certainly helps. Currently at 1445 it is 35° and we live at 750m. In Andujar, about 40km north of us it is 40, but there they are only at 120m and in the Guadalquivir depression as is Córdoba, 120km to NW with 41°


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> So much better than the last 2 years, but the first big heatwave which will probably affect almost all of the peninsula it due to hit
> https://elpais.com/elpais/2018/07/30/inenglish/1532942036_505724.html


With the exception of our British Expats living in the cool region of Asturias, of course.

:clap2:


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> With the exception of our British Expats living in the cool region of Asturias, of course.
> 
> :clap2:


One will always find some who cannot stand the heat (probably always eat out in a/c restaurants because they have to stay out of the kitchen.) [think about it]


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

It’s ramping up here in the campo. No air con as off grid but some rather swishy electric remote control fans. Hot water bottles in the freezer , lots of drinking water and more importantly watching all the animals for any signs of distress


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> With the exception of our British Expats living in the cool region of Asturias, of course.
> 
> :clap2:


Hmm I have been in Asturias this week and (Porcía near Tapia Caseriego, beautiful little beach) although it hasn't been the 35+ of regions like Madrid and to the south, it's been warm... It's like the UK, the humidity kills me after dry Madrid... Last night I slept terribly what with the heat, the mosquitos and, ohhh maybe the giant Irish coffee that I had and forgot to specify DECAFF had something to do with it...
Am driving back to Madrid ( Comunidad) tomorrow to temps around 40 and with no sea views or wind


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Being in mountains certainly helps. Currently at 1445 it is 35° and we live at 750m. In Andujar, about 40km north of us it is 40, but there they are only at 120m and in the Guadalquivir depression as is Córdoba, 120km to NW with 41°


We are at 880m and I think it's going to be 37 tomorrow!! In the Sierra Dr Madrid it gets hot maaan!!!!


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

I promised my kids that I would take them to the Parque de Atracciones today... I guess the queue for the log flume will be a sight to behold...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Overandout said:


> I promised my kids that I would take them to the Parque de Atracciones today... I guess the queue for the log flume will be a sight to behold...


But it's worth, as long as you are all centralised for it. Love the parque de Atraciones with kids


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Here's a list of the highest temperatures ever recorded in Spain including at 8th - Jimena de la Frontera at 46.6 on Aug 11th 2012.

We had a bar/restaurant there then - not many customers that day.

It will be interesting to see if these records are broken over the next few days.

I've never liked aircon - we just used fans. I'm OK with it, I used to do roofing in these temperatures - but OH suffers.

And remember - keep your thermometers out of the sun.


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

[QUOTE=Megsmum

"Hot water bottles in the freezer"

:lol:


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

jimenato said:


> Here's a list of the highest temperatures ever recorded in Spain including at 8th - Jimena de la Frontera at 46.6 on Aug 11th 2012.
> 
> We had a bar/restaurant there then - not many customers that day.
> 
> ...


Asturias still holding out as the coolest region of Spain ( in fact I never bother with air con in Asturias ) lovely.
It even rained yesterday.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But it's worth, as long as you are all centralised for it. Love the parque de Atraciones with kids


Sorry, that was supposed to be mentalised (for long queues) not centralised!!
Anyway, hope you had a good time!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Williams2 said:


> Asturias still holding out as the coolest region of Spain ( in fact I never bother with air con in Asturias ) lovely.
> It even rained yesterday.


Yes, I can certainly feel the difference now I am back in Madrid. At least I'm not in the city!
Asturias is great, but I love the dry climate of Madrid, the beautiful blue skies in December and crisp cold days of March, with no problems of damp and smelly cupboards from the humidity. Nice getting washing dried outside nearly all year round too


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

virgil said:


> Megsmum
> "Hot water bottles in the freezer"
> :lol:[/quote said:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Megsmum said:


> virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.
> ...


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

Megsmum said:


> virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Yep.
> ...


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Here's a list of the highest temperatures ever recorded in Spain including at 8th - Jimena de la Frontera at 46.6 on Aug 11th 2012.


Below that is also a list of the lowest temperatures ever recorded in Spain. Looks like Albacete is the only place that ranks as both hottest and coldest. Knowing that makes me feel a bit cooler right now!


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

virgil said:


> Megsmum said:
> 
> 
> > I sort-of live off grid here in Cornwall, in as much as it's an isolated cottage with a septic tank and a private water supply, but I do have electrickery
> ...


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

baldilocks said:


> virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Ten to eight in the evening and it is 37°at 2,500 ft amsl here in Spain.
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

I don't know what it is here (sometimes it's better not to know) at 880m at 9pm, but it's definitely over 30, which might not be remarkable, but it's frigging hot!


----------



## virgil (May 3, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> virgil said:
> 
> 
> > Ten to eight in the evening and it is 37°at 2,500 ft amsl here in Spain.
> ...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Cordoba was 39 degrees at midnight last night!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Cordoba was 39 degrees at midnight last night!


That's scary!

My daughter recently spent two weeks in Córdoba, where the air temp was much higher than here in Jávea. 

Back here she did nothing but complain about the heat. The humidity makes it feel so much worse even when it's several degrees lower.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Cordoba was 39 degrees at midnight last night!


OMG! With at piece of news and the info that Jimenato posted of places with the highest temps, I know Cordoba if definitely NOT on my list of places to live


----------



## Elyles (Aug 30, 2012)

In Jaca, in the Pyrenees it was 39 yesterday with about 40 expected today. We have four large ceiling fans in our piso that keeps it very comfortable. The mornings till about 9:30 are wonderfully cool and suitable para pasear.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

It's no joke - it appears 3 people have died in Spain (and likely higher temps to come), and some places in Portugal were expecting 47° today, which is almost the European record of 48° in Athens in 1977 https://www.challenges.fr/monde/canicule-en-europe-le-portugal-frole-le-record-europeen-de-chaleur_605352 https://www.lemonde.fr/climat/article/2018/08/04/canicule-l-europe-etouffe-sous-des-temperatures-extremes_5339457_1652612.html. Everyone should take due care rather than brag about the temps they can or have withstood. The heatwaves currently being experienced are going to wreak havoc in many countries, with fires and drought, not to mention impacts on agriculture.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> It's no joke - it appears 3 people have died in Spain (and likely higher temps to come), and some places in Portugal were expecting 47° today, which is almost the European record of 48° in Athens in 1977 https://www.challenges.fr/monde/can...al-frole-le-record-europeen-de-chaleur_605352 https://www.lemonde.fr/climat/artic...es-temperatures-extremes_5339457_1652612.html. Everyone should take due care rather than brag about the temps they can or have withstood. The heatwaves currently being experienced are going to wreak havoc in many countries, with fires and drought, not to mention impacts on agriculture.


 I don't think it's bragging. It's comparing and sharing the suffering! I'd happily report a night time temp of 20º, even 25º, but it isn't that low. As I said on a previous post, it's hot, but I prefer to not look as sometimes it's worse when you know!
As for taking care, the info about what you should and shouldn't do is everywhere and it's only common sense after all. The only thing foreigners from countries north of Spain have to learn is that the hottest part of the day is not usually at midday, but from 15:00 - 18:00. 

Unfortunately a few people die every year in Spain because of the heat and it's usually Spaniards in the south who are working in something ike roofing or building or old people who haven't been able to look after themselves very well. 

The other great tragedy of course are the fires that you mention and so many of them are started intentionally. Crazy.


----------



## 95995 (May 16, 2010)

Pesky Wesky said:


> I don't think it's bragging. It's comparing and sharing the suffering! I'd happily report a night time temp of 20º, even 25º, but it isn't that low. As I said on a previous post, it's hot, but I prefer to not look as sometimes it's worse when you know!
> As for taking care, the info about what you should and shouldn't do is everywhere and it's only common sense after all. The only thing foreigners from countries north of Spain have to learn is that the hottest part of the day is not usually at midday, but from 15:00 - 18:00.
> 
> Unfortunately a few people die every year in Spain because of the heat and it's usually Spaniards in the south who are working in something ike roofing or building or old people who haven't been able to look after themselves very well.
> ...


Oh, I didn't mean you were bragging, and most people who have posted aren't. But it is an extreme situation, in Europe and beyond. You should note they are having extreme heatwaves in countries north of Spain, indeed north of France - and in most of those countries the heatwaves started before they started in Spain - although it's certainly hotter on the Iberian Peninsula. Someone earlier talked about roofing in very high temperatures, but one of those who died in Spain was in his forties and working on the roads, another was 78 and gardening. Warnings here are going out to everyone, include young adults who are fit and healthy and sporty people - and we have hospitals with no cooling system where patients are enduring (indoor) temperatures as high as 37°.

Edit:

And yes, most of the major fires are started intentionally, or by accident. But if the conditions were not so extreme it would be easier to bring even those fires under control. EU countries are now saying that they are no longer able to continue to provide fire fighting assistance, so things could get much worse.


Cheers


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

EverHopeful said:


> It's no joke - it appears 3 people have died in Spain (and likely higher temps to come), and some places in Portugal were expecting 47° today, which is almost the European record of 48° in Athens in 1977 https://www.challenges.fr/monde/canicule-en-europe-le-portugal-frole-le-record-europeen-de-chaleur_605352 https://www.lemonde.fr/climat/article/2018/08/04/canicule-l-europe-etouffe-sous-des-temperatures-extremes_5339457_1652612.html. Everyone should take due care rather than brag about the temps they can or have withstood. The heatwaves currently being experienced are going to wreak havoc in many countries, with fires and drought, not to mention impacts on agriculture.


*Please note, I started typing this comment before EH made her latest comment.
*
As PW says, nobody is bragging. We are merely passing on detail that might not be available through the media. The media, for example, will give max temperatures frequently at, say, the provincial capital which in my case is Jaén giving an impression that is the local temperature.

Now for facts:
As I have commented before, temperature is much influenced by altitude. Temperatures and altitudes in this vicinity at the current time 2300:
Córdoba - altitude= 106m - temperature 34°
Andujar - altitude = 212m - temperature 35°
Jaén (capital) - altitude 573m - temperature 30°
Alcalá la Real - altitude 918m - temperature 27°
Castillo de Locubín (here) - altitude 750m - temperature 28°

Now as previously mentioned Córdoba and Andujar are *in* the Guadalquivir depression and Jaén is on the slopes of the depression. This is why we live where we do, surrounded by mountains that, most of the time, keep out the worst of the weather.

I didn't start my working life in the Met Office and learn nothing!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

EverHopeful said:


> Oh, I didn't mean you were bragging, and most people who have posted aren't. But it is an extreme situation, in Europe and beyond. You should note they are having extreme heatwaves in countries north of Spain, indeed north of France - and in most of those countries the heatwaves started before they started in Spain - although it's certainly hotter on the Iberian Peninsula. Someone earlier talked about roofing in very high temperatures, but one of those who died in Spain was in his forties and working on the roads, another was 78 and gardening. Warnings here are going out to everyone, include young adults who are fit and healthy and sporty people - and we have hospitals with no cooling system where patients are enduring (indoor) temperatures as high as 37°.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...


Oh, ok.
Yes, I think in the UK for example temps have been really high and for a long time. I hope they go down a bit before I go as I find it very difficult to cope with high temps in humid climates after Madrid's very dry climate


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> *Please note, I started typing this comment before EH made her latest comment.
> *
> As PW says, nobody is bragging. We are merely passing on detail that might not be available through the media. The media, for example, will give max temperatures frequently at, say, the provincial capital which in my case is Jaén giving an impression that is the local temperature.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile over in the coastal areas of Asturias today the sky is cloudy with 20 C and a nice cool night was
enjoyed by yours truly.

:clap2:


----------

